# Yummy Starbucks Drinks



## _withoutYou (Jan 25, 2007)

What's your fav. drink from Starbucks? Which ones are the yummiest?


----------



## chivita (Jan 25, 2007)

oh man I am so obsessed with starbucks! i love mocha frappechinos and cafe mochas...basically mocha drinks...and the apple cider thing.hmm pretty much everything


----------



## reginaalear (Jan 25, 2007)

Mine is the Strawberry Creme drink because I don't drink coffee. It's Really good!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh. Now I am thinking of it, I love these. It is so addictive, so I try to only treat myself once in awhile.


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Mocha, hot chocolate, chocolate chip frappuccino.


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 25, 2007)

I dont drink coffee so i either get the black ice tea or vanilla bean frap...mmmmm


----------



## *LUNA* (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so in love with starbucks. In the summer I drink an Iced Soy Caramel Maciato and it has to be layered, sometimes an Iced Soy Chai or an Iced Soy Vanilla Latte. In the winter I like to mix things up a little. I love a good Nonfat Pepermint Mocha or a Hot Soy Chai, and when I don't want the caffiene I have a Caramel Apple Cider. YUM. Thats it. It's a warm enough day today for me to have an Iced Soy Caramel Maciato...It's OOOONNNN at lunch time =)


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 25, 2007)

I've probably had less than 10 starbucks drinks in my life and don't do so anymore, but I liked the Caramel Macchiato and Brownie Frappachino, and the TAZOBERRY when they still had it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2007)

i love caramel frappuccino!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 25, 2007)

:heart: mocha frappechinos r my favorite. :heart:


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 25, 2007)

ditto on mocha frappechino!


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2007)

tea haha dont really like anything else from there dont like coffee, hot chocolate etc


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh Lordy, I LOVE Starbucks. I usually get a Caramel/Mocha Frappucino with both of those flavors mixed together, or I get just the Mocha Frap. Or I get the Caramel Macchiato when I'm in the mood for something hot. I also like their really strong brews, I just try whatever is new a lot of the time. And I love their Marble Loaf bread.

My mouth is watering right now!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 25, 2007)

Caramel Macchiato or the Chai Latte... soo good, but I haven't had Starbucks in a while either.


----------



## la_moni (Jan 25, 2007)

Caramel Frap and Passion Ice Tea


----------



## *LUNA* (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh... And I forgot to mention Green Tea Lemonaid. YUM


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess my favorite would be vanilla latte.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love Starbucks.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 25, 2007)

I usually grab a drink at nights, and the flavored steamers always make me feel good and warm.


----------



## Saje (Jan 25, 2007)

caramel frap with no whip because It ruins the taste.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2007)

I also like the pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 25, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwww! i'm too in love with dunkin' donuts.


----------



## Manda (Jan 25, 2007)

I rarely go to Starbucks, I'm trying not to really drink coffee anymore, but I usually get a Carmel Machiatto, or when they have it- the Pumpkin Spice, mmm. Usually I'm cheap and just use the flavored creamers at home lol.

Hey, that reminds me, I have a $5 GC from my mom for Starbucks


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Jan 25, 2007)

I like the frapps! alot! And I love coffee also!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 25, 2007)

Iced Mocha,

Iced Latte

Hot Mocha

Hot Latte

Shaken Iced Tea limonade, green, with and without sugar (only 120 Calories!!!)

Iced CAfe con leche

I have to say im not to crazy about the frapuccino drinks.


----------



## KristieTX (Jan 26, 2007)

OMG, I'm addicted to Starbucks. I go there at least once a week for a treat. My favorites are the Caramel Frappucinos, Mocha Frappucinos and the Green Tea Frappucinos. Anything frozen. The Pomegranite ones are really good too. I just make sure I order them Light with no whipped cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saja (Jan 26, 2007)

Ditto!!! Plain old vanilla latte for me please


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 26, 2007)

caramel frappuchino! yuummmmmmmy!


----------



## spazbaby (Jan 26, 2007)

My daily: nonfat toffee nut latte

Occasionals: nonfat caramel macchiato, nonfat white chocolate mocha

And for a cold drink: nonfat iced cafe mocha


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 26, 2007)

I love my caramel macchiato hot or cold,and the mint flavored frappichino in the bottle


----------



## lklmail (Jan 26, 2007)

Oooh, I'm the queen of iced coffee beverages! They are all within a 3-minute drive from work. I prefer Panera Bread Company's I.C. drinks - just the right blend of coffee, cream, sugar, and ice, with no icky icy chunks in the bottom. I.C. Caramel is my favorite, but I also love the I.C. Mocha and the I.C. Spice and the I.C. Honeydew Green Tea. I also like Dairy Queen's Moolatte, especially Mint Mocha, Hazelnut, and of course Caramel. However, I do enjoy Starbuck's from time to time, especially when trying to watch calories because they're the only ones with Light varieties. Caramel &amp; Vanilla Frappuccinos are pretty good even in Light. And during the holidays I must stop by for a Peppermint Mocha Frapp!

I used to be addicted to the Starbuck's in the bottles until someone gave me a recipe to make them at home - just as good and really cheap!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 26, 2007)

I love their white hot chocolate,yummmy


----------



## Marisol (Jan 26, 2007)

In my new town, there is a Starbucks practically at every corner and they are drive thrus AND some are 24 hoursl. Crazy! Anyways, here is what I like.

Caramel Apple Cider

White Mocha

Vanilla Late

Caramel Frap

Eggnog Latte


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 26, 2007)

Mocha Frappucinos are my favorite. I don't really stop at Starbucks very often though.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 26, 2007)

I never tried Starbucks before


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 26, 2007)

*Yum! Can you share the recipe with us?? Thanks!*

*Love their Hot Chia - nonfat, no whip..... (I prefer drinking tea over coffee)*

*I'm not a big fan of flavored coffees, but I do love Starbucks for their deep rich fresh brewed they have. So for under two bucks I order a large plain cup of coffee with some non fat milk and a couple Splendas mixed in and I'm just as happy as if I would have spent $2.00 more for a latte and it tastes just as good to me (plus not as fattening. I'm a BBW trying to keep my figure from expanding anymore then it is)*

*In the summer I do the same thing instead of ordering the more expensive drinks, I just get a plain iced coffee and I'm a happy camper. (I'm easily pleased......)*

*For a winter treat when I have a little extra $ and I feel like a splurge I like the Pumpkin Spice Lattes and Gingerbread Lattes on occasion, and in the summer the Passion Tea....*

*I think I'll go brew a cup of Red Zinger right now....*


----------



## beautynista (Jan 26, 2007)

Hazelnut latte.


----------



## Lia (Jan 26, 2007)

Aww, we don't have starbucks here...I'm sad. Just recently (months ago) that the 1st Starbucks opened in SÃ£o Paulo. But anyways, when i went to USA in 2005 i loved the mocha frappuccino


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll have one soy mocha venti frap, no whip.


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 26, 2007)

For so long, the closest Starbucks was 30 miles away. But, we just got one here in town that's going to open any day now!! Now I know what to try out when it does! Thank God I have $20 in gift cards.... lol


----------



## mzmephime (Jan 26, 2007)

*I love these too. And Vanilla Bean Frappuccinos.*


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 26, 2007)

i used to not mind starbucks, then i moved to washington state. theyre everywhere, theyres like 4 near my apt. (as in a fe blocks away).

they also over charge you for coffee drinks.

whats even more strange, is that ive applied to several of them to work, cause they pay very very well, and even part time people get full health benefits and everything.

they treat theyre employes very very well (unlike target).


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 26, 2007)

Regular coffee, carmel frap light, peppermint mocha light.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 26, 2007)

Someone fax me a drink please!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jan 26, 2007)

I love their caramel mochiatto! YUMMY!


----------



## lklmail (Jan 27, 2007)

Here's the recipe; please don't report me to Starbuck's because I didn't invent it, I'm just passing it along, LOL!

Fake Frappuccino:

Brew double-strength coffee using Â½ cup grounds and 2 cups water; add Â½ cup sugar or sweetener and allow to melt. Stir in 2 cups of half-and-half. Chill well and enjoy the buzz! (Makes 32 oz.)


----------



## queenkimie (Jan 27, 2007)

Green tea Frapp!! Best ever! I also love the tangerine slushy.....and the gingerbread latte during the holidays.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't drink coffee so when James wants to go I usually have a peppermint tea.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 27, 2007)

Mine has to be Caramel Frapuccino  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ummmm Yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 27, 2007)

_Vanilla Bean or Carmel frapps. And peppermint hot chocolate._


----------



## kimberleyyy (Jan 27, 2007)

caramel frappps mmm


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 27, 2007)

Starbucks isn't too common around where I live, I think I've only seen 2 of them, and that's in the next biggest city over. I guess that's why I've never tried it!


----------



## LilDee (Jan 27, 2007)

Omg! Joe got me a double chocolate chip frappuccino yesterday..

It was so frikkin' good!!

lol! :laughing:


----------



## iyoung (Jan 27, 2007)

caramel frappuccino .... YUMMY! I think I'm goin to go get one now!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 11, 2007)

You must have Adobe Acrobat Reader. When the WinRaR registration window opens, press close then *Starbucks Recipes*(34 pages, drinks &amp; desserts). Now make your drinks at home and low cal. Save because after 30 days, you must register the WinRaR and the link may not be operable. Enjoy!

Box.net - Free Online File Storage, Internet File Sharing, RSS Sharing, Access Documents &amp; Files Anywhere, Backup Data, Share Files


----------



## Marisol (Mar 11, 2007)

Thnaks! One of my new faves is the iced caramel macchiato. Love it!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 11, 2007)

For hot days I like Green Tea Lemonade- sweetened, light on the ice

For the cold days I order a White Chocolate mocha w/ whip cream

I used to love Frap's...but since I've worked for a Starbucks one summer making over a thousand of those things, I've seen and sampled enough...lol, so NO more for me!

FYI, a small frappuchino is over 500 calories. That's a meal right there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can try and reduce some calories by getting a light frap with no whip cream


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

Starbucks can only be found in Paris and in its suburd, and they keep opening new ones, there's even one in the Louvre ! lol

my best friend and i usually take a tea and a cheesecake (yum !). i also love my vanilla frapuccino.

my brother usually takes a donut and a raspberry frapuccino.


----------



## SwtValina (Mar 11, 2007)

I always order a white chocolate mocha...its ammaaazing!


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 11, 2007)

I wanna try out Pumpkin Spice Latte &amp; Caramel Apple Cider, but those two aren't available in Japan yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My favorites are:

Caramel Macchiato

Matcha(Green tea) Frappucino

Chai Latte.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 11, 2007)

matcha frap :scared: we don't have that here.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 11, 2007)

Once in a while I get the carmel Machiotto YUMMY&gt; bUT i ALSO LOVE THE sUGAR FREE cINNAMON LATTE, YUMMY


----------



## yupyupme (Mar 11, 2007)

i wish we had starbucks in estonia but we do not..

i have only heard of it .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 11, 2007)

I have since been also drinking their green tea, mmmm....yummy


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 11, 2007)

I love Caramel Frappuchinos! Especially with cream on top... that reminds me, I need to get a Starbucks card.


----------



## MamaRocks (Mar 11, 2007)

Cinnamon Dulce Lattes!!!


----------



## mzmephime (Mar 11, 2007)

*what exactly is a "machiotto"? i always see it on the menu but have no idea what it is.*


----------



## Layde3Piink (Mar 11, 2007)

Frappuccino Blended Caramel w/ Whipped Cream... *YummmY* I Love It...!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2007)

dito!!


----------



## jenfer (Mar 11, 2007)

Caramel Macchiato and Greentea lemonade.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 12, 2007)

When I went to art school...starbucks was all I ever had. (miss those days!)

My faves are:

*Mocha Coconut Frap **discontinued* (not to be confused with that crappy mocha coconut banana thing they used to/still have).

Green Tea Frap

Peppermint hot chocolate *seasonal*


----------



## -KT- (Mar 12, 2007)

Venti black iced tea unsweetened


----------



## Renee33 (Mar 12, 2007)

Caramel Macchiato hot and cold! During holiday time, eggnog latte or gingerbread latte! yum!


----------



## nlsphillips (Mar 12, 2007)

White Chocolate Mocha with a shot of Rasberry!!!!!!

It is to die for!


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 12, 2007)

That is so funny because I am the same way! That's the only thing I drink at Starbucks.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Mar 14, 2007)

Caramel Frappaccino extra whipped cream!


----------



## heidi75 (Mar 19, 2007)

DId you guys get in on the one of a kind starbucks tshirt promotion last month? OMG it was so hard to get. I guess only 10,000 were given away and each one is unique. I got one but I'm looking for another one on ebay with my fave caramel macchiato on it or when I'm feeling cheap just the house coffee with whipped cream and a shot of carmel! I LOVE STARBUCKS. They are too cute and if anything is one of a kind ...I want it : ) Plus it's a Mychael knight design.

I saw it on mystarbuckstshirt.com and on the starbucksgossip.typepad.com site. Too cool!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh! everytime i see a starbucks i just HAVE to go in and get my Chai Latte... I loe their Chai latte's.... my addiction  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 20, 2007)

YUM! I am getting thirsty for all of those!


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 20, 2007)

That's one of my favorite I forgot to mention. I would like to know how to make the exact flavour at home.

I so envy you Marisol! I'm reading this thread now (it's mighdnight here) and craving for the drip!! but my nearest one isn't open for 24hrs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Mar 20, 2007)

Mocha anything and Caramel Frapps. I don't go to Starbucks much anymore though. I like Tim Horton's better. Plus, Starbucks is getting ridiculously expensive.


----------

